# Monitor for Lightroom



## ewlung (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi,

I am building my new PC:

- Intel Core i7 92'
- 6 GB RAM
- ATI Radeon HD 575' (1 GB, DVI, HDMI)
- Windows 7 Professional 64 bits

Do you have any advice for monitor?

At this moment, I am using 19" non-wide-screen LCD panel (Dell).

I am thinking to upgrade it as well, but I dont have any experience with monitor especially with it latest technology.

What would be the best practice for photo editing?
- I suppose 24"?
- Glossy or matte?
- Is refresh rate matter?
- DVI or HDMI?

Any particular brand and model that is very good?

I want to keep the price around 2'' - 3'' euro ($3'' - $45' USD).

Thanks


----------



## ernie (Oct 31, 2009)

I just went through the big monitor search thing a few months ago, well, I guess it's been 11 now, time flies. But anyway, for that price range, mine too btw, the HP lp2275w was what I picked. I wish now I had spent a little more and gotten the 2475 (24"vs 22"). The 24 also is an s-ips panel which is supposedly the best for photo editing. FWIW, there's my choice. But maybe there's something better out there now. Good luck.


----------



## Replytoken (Nov 2, 2009)

Try to find a monitor with an IPS panel if possible. NEC sells them, and in the US, they sell refurbished models at a very good price. You may want to see if they have refurbished models where you live. You will not be disappointed.

--Ken


----------



## ewlung (Nov 5, 2009)

Thanks for the information.

Searching IPS landed me to this thread:
http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/page-52516_29_'.html

Which gave me a lot of good information about different type of LCD panel for computer.

I guess IPS panel is too expensive for my budget


----------

